
Lookout, Robinhood. E*Trade, Schwab, Ameritrade all go zero-fee - tempsy
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/02/robinhood-e-trade-schwab-ameritrade/
======
quaquaqua1
Stock trading is the ultimate way to make money. The commissions are free. The
platform is open to US citizens, residents, and hopefully one day, the whole
world.

Your account is usually secure and accessible from anywhere with an internet
connection. Many free and easy 3rd party tools exist for you to gather data
about your trades. Filing taxes on your trades is easy for a nominal fee using
tax software.

There's just one issue. Not everyone is a winner. And it's usually the retail
investor who loses, not the big bank.

